# Medical - Correction in 'My Health Declaration' and referral letters



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,

I received invitation for subclass 189, but haven't submitted visa application. I am planning to complete medical before submission of visa application. Through my immi account, I submitted 'My Health Declaration' and generated referral letters for my family and myself. Then only I realised that there was a typo in my name. Is there any way to correct this?

I could see a "Remove" action against 'My health declaration'. Can I remove it and create a fresh application? Any guidance would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

snj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received invitation for subclass 189, but haven't submitted visa application. I am planning to complete medical before submission of visa application. Through my immi account, I submitted 'My Health Declaration' and generated referral letters for my family and myself. Then only I realised that there was a typo in my name. Is there any way to correct this?
> 
> ...



hi can u share what u did on this matter? i also had some mistake n myhealthdec.. did u communicate wd ur CO? or did u just fill up a form 1023? pls share and help. thanks a lot


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

I removed that application and created another fresh application. I did my medicals before submitting the visa application.


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

snj said:


> I removed that application and created another fresh application. I did my medicals before submitting the visa application.


Hi snj, 

Did that cause any issue later on while processing the Visa? I'm currently in a similar situation and still not sure if I should do the same.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HussamD said:


> Hi snj,
> 
> Did that cause any issue later on while processing the Visa? I'm currently in a similar situation and still not sure if I should do the same.


No it won't. It will just be a wasted data on a DIBP system till you decide to use it. As long as you use only the HAP ID related to the My Health Declaration which you feel good about it, it is fine. It is perfectly reasonable to create another application in case mistake has been done.

My advice, don't create two active My Health Declaration application from the same ImmiAccount, so that means, create a new ImmiAccount and a new My Health Declaration application.


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No it won't. It will just be a wasted data on a DIBP system till you decide to use it. As long as you use only the HAP ID related to the My Health Declaration which you feel good about it, it is fine. It is perfectly reasonable to create another application in case mistake has been done.
> 
> My advice, don't create two active My Health Declaration application from the same ImmiAccount, so that means, create a new ImmiAccount and a new My Health Declaration application.


Thank you Zaback for your quick and useful reply!


----------



## Starp (May 6, 2017)

HussamD said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > No it won't. It will just be a wasted data on a DIBP system till you decide to use it. As long as you use only the HAP ID related to the My Health Declaration which you feel good about it, it is fine. It is perfectly reasonable to create another application in case mistake has been done.
> ...


Are you sure? I am in same situation where I have not lodged my visa,but just created immi account and submitted my health declaration with my wife's old passport details.. i have not even given my medicals.. I only see remove option there.. would removing the medicals not cause any problems later on?


----------



## KIRNESH (Jan 17, 2018)

hello i have submittted my health declaration form for student visa and gave incorrect given name will this affect my visA LATER ON


----------



## beardguy (Jan 17, 2018)

KIRNESH said:


> hello i have submittted my health declaration form for student visa and gave incorrect given name will this affect my visA LATER ON


It wont be a problem. You can correct it online these days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KIRNESH said:


> hello i have submittted my health declaration form for student visa and gave incorrect given name will this affect my visA LATER ON


I am surprised that the clinic allowed you to proceed with the tests with a wrong spelling in your names

The test results may not be accepted by the system during visa lodge if the spellings do not match exactly 
Be prepared for that eventuality 

Cheers


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I gave wrong delivery date information for my wife in 'My Health Declaration". Please advise on how to update it without creating new form.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I gave wrong delivery date information for my wife in 'My Health Declaration". Please advise on how to update it without creating new form.


Where exactly did you enter this date? I didn't find any such option while filling up the details of my wife.


----------



## simmi.nov85 (Apr 18, 2018)

HussamD said:


> Thank you Zaback for your quick and useful reply!


Hi HussamD,

Hope you got the grant! 
Can you please share your experience on this? Did you face any issues/challenges after you removed and relodged new health declaration? Or what approach you followed?

Many Thanks


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

simmi.nov85 said:


> Hi HussamD,
> 
> Hope you got the grant!
> Can you please share your experience on this? Did you face any issues/challenges after you removed and relodged new health declaration? Or what approach you followed?
> ...


Hi, 

I got the grant without an issue. As mentioned by Zaback, turned out a removed or (unused) medical application is a wasted data in DIBP servers. 

For my case, I have kept the old health application and created a new one, where I have used the correct new health declaration details in my visa application.


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Hi does anybody here experienced the same problem but proceed to submit the application using the Medical Assessment with incorrect information?

It would be a great help! Please respond. Thanks!


----------

